# Sliding Router Table Upgrade



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have been working at arranging my storage in the shop so that the items that belong with a particular power tool are where that tool resides. My latest adventure is my sliding router table. here are some pictures ,they are self explanatory.
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

*More*

Here are some more finishing up th drawers.
Her


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

*The Dust Collection Hook up*

These are the way I took care of the dust collection.
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

*The final pictures*

This shows the bit starage under the sliding table. I didn't have enough of the plastic inserts so they a coming from CMT ,should be here Saterday. The but tray is made to be lifted out if such an occasion presents itself.
Her


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Very nice Herb. You certainly seem to have squeezed the maximum amount of storage from the available space. That's an interesting manifold for the DC - kind of central to the shop?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb...
really fine outcome...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb, yur good...
but you need to dial in yur TS.. too many burns...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

tomp913 said:


> Very nice Herb. You certainly seem to have squeezed the maximum amount of storage from the available space. That's an interesting manifold for the DC - kind of central to the shop?


I call it a tree. I made a hollow 8X8 column and put ports out the sides and a 6"round directly into the top.

Herb


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

What a great job of doing all of this. I appreciate all the pictures as they tell the story of what you have done.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks Herb for taking the time and effort to show us your workshop additions.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> Herb, yur good...
> but you need to dial in yur TS.. too many burns...


The story behind the "Burns"is: I made the drawer units, had them all glued together and slid them in place. Then when I went to make the face frame, ....OOPS I had made them with square ends on the front, and the front legs slope back., so the face frame slopes back and my cabinet boxes don't slope back. HMMMMM we have a problem here.
That is when I took them to the TS and cut the slope on the end and you know how unweildy a box is tocut 3 sides on an angle on the table saw. 
It smoked it a little, should have use more bacon grease on the saw blade, but didn't want to let go with one hand while I was cutting. It covers anyway and doesn't show.

Herb


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Herb,

Great job of using an otherwise wasted space. I have done similar things to several of my tools.

Frank


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Neat!!!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

That's one nice router table, Herb. Jealousy is setting in.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A brilliant conversion Herb, I'm embarrassed to show you my table which probably came out of the same factory.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

The manifold is pretty impressive. I'm a bit curious as to why you diddn't just use a 6"PVC column with 6x6x4 wyes and 6x6x6 where you needed them? 
Your router table is drool-worthy!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent use of space. The photos were very helpful.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Great idea Herb and well executed. My drill bits are not near my drill press and my router bits are just bunched together, in their original containers or envelopes, underneath my router table. Every time I need a bit it takes me time to find it. I think I now see a way to solve my problem. You've inspired me. 

I had the same problem with my table saw blades. I only have 5 blades but I kept them in their original packaging underneath my contractor saw in the mobile base. The blade wrenches were kept attached to the side of the saw with the factory supplied wing nut. Too much fumbling around so about 2 months ago I made box to keep them in. Much faster and easier to change blades now.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

@harrysin Yup yours is the same only branded differently. Also yours is the reason I bought mine. I did up grade with a Rockler Lift that I bought from @DesertRatTom . My bottom shelf was a catch all too.
@DaninVan to answer your question the fittings for the 6" PVC run anywhere from $25.00-$45.00 for the Wyes.then the reducers 6"-4"are $6.00-$12.00 es. too. The whole thing is made from left over Laminate Flooring and scrap wood.

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ahhh...budget constraints then. Always a great reason, otherwise we'd all have fully equipped 2,000sq. ft. shops. (In our dreams!)


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Ahhh...budget constraints then. Always a great reason, otherwise we'd all have fully equipped 2,000sq. ft. shops. (In our dreams!)


use sheet metal...
safer..
cheaper.. 
more versatile...
easier remodels..
use crowns and saddles instead of fittings..


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Herb Stoops said:


> @harrysin Yup yours is the same only branded differently. Also yours is the reason I bought mine. I did up grade with a Rockler Lift that I bought from @DesertRatTom . My bottom shelf was a catch all too.
> @DaninVan to answer your question the fittings for the 6" PVC run anywhere from $25.00-$45.00 for the Wyes.then the reducers 6"-4"are $6.00-$12.00 es. too. The whole thing is made from left over Laminate Flooring and scrap wood.
> 
> Herb


Herb,my memory really is giving me trouble, when I made my post I had intended to also congratulate you on such a fine photo-shoot but after the first bit, I had forgotten! What a pity that so few of us post photo-shoots showing HOW we made the project.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

No need to apologize,Harry mine too. Thanks for the compliment. I keep a couple of point and shoot cameras in the shop so I can document what I am doing so if I do it again I can remember how I did the last one.
Hope you get back in the shop soon.
Herb


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you Herb, that makes two of us!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

The plastic inserts arrived so filled up the tray:

HErb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I keep thinking of consolidating my bits something like this, but I have trouble remembering or visualizing the profile some of the more obscure bits cut. Some of them, I'd want to add a profile image beside the bit. As it is now, all the bits are in plastic tubs, in their original packaging so they take up a lot of shelf space.


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

That looks fantastic Herb, thanks for sharing. I swear the more pictures of stuff I look at, the more ideas come to mind.
I'm still training myself to get over the fear of trying and just do, but it's getting there.

Thanks for the inspirations.


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

*Amen to that problem*



DesertRatTom said:


> I keep thinking of consolidating my bits something like this, but I have trouble remembering or visualizing the profile some of the more obscure bits cut. Some of them, I'd want to add a profile image beside the bit. As it is now, all the bits are in plastic tubs, in their original packaging so they take up a lot of shelf space.


I know exactly what you mean.
My bits are in the large plastic show-case they came in, and the extra bit I bought when doing the table is in its own holder on the bench. I don't yet have a plan on where and how to store them, and because we're only renting I can't reconfigure the garage how I'd like.

Oh well, we'll see what develops.


----------

